# Turkey pot pie with gizzards!!!



## pmeheran (Mar 24, 2012)

To my surprise I found little tubs of frozen turkey gizzards in the grocer's chest freezer.  Well, since my wife and I like them and they are very hard to get, I snapped them up.  I have friends who feed them to their pets, little do they know!  What I will do is make a pot pie with them.  It will be just a standard pot pie, gravy, veg., chopped gizzards, etc.  It should be good, just don't tell the haters[someone needs to explain this term to me].  Make note, I prefer simple recipes, our friends from the french side of the world make everything too complex for poor folks.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 24, 2012)

Your friends from the French side of the planet, and the Italian side and Iberian side etcetra, enjoy their gastronomies too ... Turkey hails from Bay Colony, USA area of the eastcoast ... 

However, Pot pie, pastry shell is European, certainly ... Tom Jefferson had quite a connection to French cuisine !!!  It is documented too ... 

Texas was discovered by the Spanish ... Yes ? 

So, enjoy wkend.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 24, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Your friends from the French side of the planet, and the Italian side and Iberian side etcetra, enjoy their gastronomies too ... Turkey hails from Bay Colony, USA area of the eastcoast ...
> 
> However, Pot pie, pastry shell is European, certainly ... Tom Jefferson had quite a connection to French cuisine !!!  It is documented too ...
> 
> ...



Just remember that slightly over 500 years ago American cuisine consisted of killing bison and deer and rabbits, growing corn, and miscellaneous hunting and gathering...

But also remember that slightly over 500 years ago European cuisine had no potatoes, no chili peppers, and all the other New World plants that transformed European (and Asian, etc.) cuisine. 

Myself, I always cook the gizzards with the rest of the turkey or chicken. I can't say I've gone out of my way to buy solely gizzards, but I sounds like an okay idea.

I remember 25 years ago nobody wanted chicken livers and they were cheap, cheap, cheap! Then people discovered chicken livers and now they're expensive too. Enjoy your gizzard pie. In a few more years they'll probably be almost as expensive as boneless skinless breasts.

There is a lot of cuisine everywhere based upon eating what nobody else wants.


----------



## Claire (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, dearie me!  

We grew up on a shoe-string, and Mom would pull any and all innards from every chicken and freeze them.  When she had enough (fairly large family), she'd stew the gizzards, necks, etc, until tender.  She'd remove them, then cook egg noodles in the broth, which she'd already reduced.  Then she'd add a bag of frozen mixed vegetables.  It turned into this wonderful, sort of sticky, mess.  I loved it.  To this day I can sniff out the aroma of chicken gizzards.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 25, 2012)

Have a nice Sunday --- true, in the western frontier, they hunted the Bison ... and on northeast coast, the feathered game, including wild turkey ... 

I have never made a Shepherd´s Pot Pie, however, I had one for lunch with chicken, in London 2 years ago. 

Have nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 25, 2012)

Good Morning,

Livers culturally ... this is fairly controversial in Urban Metropolis cities ... As is: tripe / organ meats, the tongue, the head of a calf or lamb, bull´s testicles, amongst other variables ... We have had this chat ... on line a few weeks ago ...

Once in awhile ... for the iron and Vit. B´s: 

I prefer calves liver personally ... it is very nice in Venecia ( Veneto ) ... I posted a recipe for it in Ethnic Section ...

However, I have always lived in cosmopolitan largely populated cities ... so, culturally we just have another take on cuisines and recipes ...

Have nice Sunday. 

Margi.


----------



## Addie (Mar 25, 2012)

Many moons ago I worked in an Italian restaurant. I would go in early on Saturday morning for the sole purpose of cutting up the tripe. (Again, that hands on food thing.) It was a BIG seller on Saturdays. We opened up at 11 a.m. and by 12:30 it was gone. And we made a HUGE pot. At least two very large pieces of tripe went into the gravy. When I would tell non-Italians that I cut up the tripe and what it was, I got a lot of YUKS, EWWS, and other not very nice responses. Unfortunately, most Saturdays I was so busy serving it, I never had time to have a bowl myself. You could order a small or large bowl of it served with small rustic loaves of bread. We never served a small bowl. And always a large bowl of freshly grated Parm or Romano cheese. (Another one of my more pleasurable chores.) Can't leave any gravy behind. Have to sop up that last drop of gravy.


----------

